
Fyre Festival and the Daily Frauds of Entrepreneurship - rmason
https://medium.com/@maxnuss/fyre-festival-and-the-daily-frauds-of-entrepreneurship-cf2b09f2f10a
======
mimixco
Is the OP kidding? I just watched the _Fyre Fraud_ documentary two days ago
and it's quite clear that not only is Billy McFarland a con artist, he's a
serial con artist. He started his "entrepreneurship" by hacking his school's
computer to sell crayon repair services. His next venture was the Magneis
credit card that promised "exclusive access" to events that it didn't have --
and went out of business. After being told many times that Fyre wasn't
workable given the venue, budget, and time limitations in place, he went ahead
anyway.

The most telling part of the documentary is when the interviewer asks him
about all his lies. McFarland can't even admit to one of them. Ja Rule, though
disclaiming responsibility, is just as guilty... and he's going to produce
another festival which he claims is "similiar."

The OP says, "it's not a scam if you succeed." Who in the world would call
Fyre a success? It ended without a single band performing, people having to be
evacuated from the island on an emergency basis, and a $100M lawsuit. Mr.
McFarland, for his part, is currently in prison for wire fraud.

It's disheartening that so many entrepreneurs today feel like defrauding
people is the best way to success. Let's hope the Fyre Festival's failure acts
as a lesson to some of them.

